
DICE: a Discrete Integrated Circuit Emulator - ColinWright
http://sourceforge.net/projects/dice/
======
jweather
Interesting... rather than being an interactive circuit simulator as I
expected, this is an engine for emulating circuits composed of 7400-series
logic chips, 555 timers, etc., defined at compile time. It includes
definitions for several games built this way, such as Pong. Cool project, but
not very well described.

~~~
zokier
Interesting indeed. I wonder if you could hack something more interactive
together by making something that generates DICE circuit description from eg
KiCAD schematic/netlist, and compiles/runs the project.

------
ludicast
Circuit emulators are always a lot of fun.

The (first I think) project in Coursera's Reactive Programming class had you
play with a circuit simulator written in Scala. It was an interesting
assignment to work through.

I think all you did was add a demux (the assignment focused on epidemiology
iirc) but it would have been a great project to expand upon throughout the
course. For example, using akka in the simulator to model different components
interacting in a "clouduino.

For those into building entire systems on top of circuits, btw, I can't
recommend nand2tetris.org strongly enough.

